# » DT Swiss XCR 1.5 LRS Lefty | NEU | OEM | inkl. Stan's tubless Kit «



## MTB_maniac (31. August 2012)

*» DT Swiss XCR 1.5 LRS Lefty | Modell 2011 | OEM | «   *
*inkl. Stan's NOTUBES tubless Kit*​ 

 Zum Verkauf steht ein *LRS DT Swiss XCR 1.5 Lefty (VR+HR)* *| Modell 2011* tubless ready
Der LRS stammt von meinem neuen Cannondale Scalpel 2 2011 und ist *NEU & UNGEFAHREN*(OEM)​ 


*»»» Ebay Link | LRS DT Swiss XCR 1.5 «««*​ 

.


----------

